# Paniolo Greens or Kona Coast Resort?



## cmh (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fairly new to timesharing, a Paniolo Greens 2 bedroom was transferred to me this year, with the 2009 & 2010 weeks already deposited with RCI.  At the top of my list is a Hawaii vacation, so I've been looking for a Kauai or Hi exchange, even looking at Paniolo because I'd like to see what it is that I now own, even tho I'd have to pay an exchange fee to go to my home resort now.  

I'd like to go late Jan, Feb or March.  When I look for Paniolo, I don't see that many exchange weeks but see lots of rental weeks, although not ones for my desired time. Why are there so many Paniolo rental weeks available?   

I was surprised to see that several units in Kauai & HI don't have AC (some with silver crowns); a unit with no AC makes me a little nervous.  

All of a sudden a 2 bedroom at Kona Coast Resort became available, so I've put it on hold today. Both Kona & Paniolo are gold crown. For those who have stayed at both, which would you recommend?  

Also, would VOG be more of a problem at Kona Coast than at Paniolo?

Another question....it would be great to get a 3 bedroom in Hawaii, and I'm seeing a couple available but only within the next couple months.  Is it possible that if I waited a few months, I might be able to see some 3 bedrooms for Jan or Feb?  Also, what if I book a 2 bedroom now but later see an available 3 bedroom, can I change my reservation to the 3 bedroom later?


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 8, 2010)

VOG is definitely more of a problem in Kona than at Paniolo.  We spent two weeks at Kona Hawaiian Village the last two weeks in May.  There was VOG every day.  Paniolo area and the coast in that area were clear most of the days we drove that direction.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't stayed at either one, but I visited both about two months ago.

Paniolo Greens is at the northern part of the Big Island, and is several miles inland, where Kona Coast Resort is located right in Kona town, and is across the street from the water.  Neither has a beach.

I think your choice depends on what sort of vacation you're trying to put together.  If you want a relaxing, quiet, restful time, then Paniolo Greens will likely give you a better time.  If you want to be closer to the activity in and around town, then Kona is a better choice.  If you plan to visit the volcano park, you're miles closer if staying in Kona.  And just getting to the resort is easier if staying in Kona, not too far from the airport.  Paniolo Greens is up in the Waikoloa area, and is a bit of a drive from the airport.

For me?  I'd choose the Kona Coast Resort.  Paniolo Greens seemed to me more like a residential suburban condo complex.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 8, 2010)

cmh said:


> ... I'd like to go late Jan, Feb or March.  When I look for Paniolo, I don't see that many exchange weeks but see lots of rental weeks, although not ones for my desired time. Why are there so many Paniolo rental weeks available?
> ...


Aloha,
What you see when you search online are deposits for which there are no ongoing searches with sufficient trade power to match.  While we would be happy with KCR match (never been but took a sales tour as part of a subsidized stay at Mauna Loa Village years ago), the lack of air conditioning in Hawaii has never bothered us in winter.
All or almost all bulk space banking by resort managers has already occurred for Jan - Mar 2011.  If you enter an ongoing search for the time and resorts you prefer and have patience, there is a reasonable/good chance of getting a match as owners who were planning to use change their minds and space bank instead.  My guess is that will peak between 60 and 90 days before check in.  The fact that you see the resorts you report demonstrates you have sufficient trade power.  There are no guarantees - except perhaps if Paniolo owners get priority back into Paniolo over all other requests regardless of when the ongoing search was initiated.
Jack


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I think your choice depends on what sort of vacation you're trying to put together.  If you want a relaxing, quiet, restful time, then Paniolo Greens will likely give you a better time.  If you want to be closer to the activity in and around town, then Kona is a better choice.  If you plan to visit the volcano park, you're miles closer if staying in Kona.  And just getting to the resort is easier if staying in Kona, not too far from the airport.  Paniolo Greens is up in the Waikoloa area, and is a bit of a drive from the airport.



I agree with this.

I've stayed at both.  As far as resorts I like Kona Coast better.  While there is no beach, it is on the ocean.  However, we've been very happy staying at Paniolo Greens also.  The units are large and very comfortable.


----------



## cmh (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input!   

As far as what kind of vacationer am I, I like to see it all - from one end of the area to the other, with perhaps 1 or 2 days of the week, just chilling by a beautiful pool, or chilling by the pool part of the day & doing some kind of activity the rest of the day. I really enjoy snorkeling. It would be great if I could see some whales. Since I like to be mostly active seeing the sights, snorkeling, beaching it, & getting the lay of the land, I don't mind a more removed quiet area to stay. I plan to have a car. I expect I'd eat breakfast there but I enjoy dining out in the evening.

I've been to the islands once before, about 15 years ago, on a cruise.  We actually spent 2 nights on the big island, rented a car & did our own excursions then, including the volcano.  We were also lucky enough to see the volcano red lava from the water when the ship departed the island at night. I'd probably like to see the volcano again.

On a cruise, we only got a sampling of the islands, but the 2 that stuck in my mind were Kauai & HI.  Loved the canyon helicopter tour on Kauai.

One of my concerns was VOG.  I'd hate to come to sunny HI & be under a cloud of VOG all the time.  Greater chances for VOG at KCR.

Based on feedback so far, I'm kind of leaning towards KCR since I have to pay an exchange fee anyway.  I could always stay at my home Paniolo resort another time without having to pay an exchange fee.  If I stay at KCR, I could visit Paniolo while there to check it out.


----------



## cmh (Aug 8, 2010)

*Now my Kona Coast hold is gone!*

Help!  I guess I'll get on the phone right way with our RCI friends.  I put a week on hold & made sure it was there.  I logged off & logged back in to see if it was there and it was.  

I just checked again. But now it says I have nothing on hold.   

I do have my printed confirmation of the hold when I did it.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2010)

cmh said:


> One of my concerns was VOG.  I'd hate to come to sunny HI & be under a cloud of VOG all the time.  Greater chances for VOG at KCR.
> 
> Based on feedback so far, I'm kind of leaning towards KCR since I have to pay an exchange fee anyway.  I could always stay at my home Paniolo resort another time without having to pay an exchange fee.  If I stay at KCR, I could visit Paniolo while there to check it out.




So it sounds like you're on the right track for what works best for you.  As you say, you can always stay in one and visit the other.  

The thing to consider about VOG right now is that the volcano is producing it, and certain areas of the island will be more affected by it than others, depending on the prevailing wind. If you're going to be driving around on the Big Island, you'll be encountering VOG.  What I saw of it in May was what appeared to be hazy, gray skies.  It wasn't all that bad when we were there, and (being from the Pacific Northwest) I'm pretty well used to gray skies.  It wasn't that big of a deal, although it would have been nice to have more blue sky days.  (We spent a second week that trip on Kauai, so had plenty of them during our vacation.)

Best thing to do is jump in and have a good time, no matter where you stay.  KCR is probably a great place to start.  It's Hawaii, so there are no bad days.  

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 8, 2010)

We've stayed up at Paniolo Greens, as well as down in and around Kona and enjoy both for different reasons.  Kona resorts are close to Kona, coffee plantations and Volcano NP.  Paniolo is nearer the northshore which we really enjoy for snorkeling and the beaches.  Downside for Paniolo is that it always seemed to be cloudy in the afternoon, as the day wears on and the skies get yucky to the point that it's too windy and cloudy to enjoy the pool if you're so inclined.


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 8, 2010)

*You will be happy at either*

I spent a week at both resorts last January and enjoyed both.  The best snorkeling in at the state park a mile from KC and I liked the pool much better at KC.  However, my favorite beaches are north and an easy drive from PG.  I loved waking every morning to the sounds of the wild turkeys at PG but at times the trade winds were fierce at PG.  Since you own at PG, I would try for KC and stay at PG next trip.  Since they are sister resorts, may you use the pools at both resorts?


----------



## DonM (Aug 9, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Downside for Paniolo is that it always seemed to be cloudy in the afternoon, as the day wears on and the skies get yucky ...




I own at PG, and most of the comments on this post are pretty accurate IMHO,  EXCEPT the one above. Maybe the poster had this experience on his stay, but on my many visits I've experienced just the opposite.

It does tend to be very windy at times due to its elevation

don


----------



## cmh (Aug 9, 2010)

I confirmed the Kona Coast Hold, so it's officially booked now.  Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 10, 2010)

If you now own a week at Paniolo you are supposed to book your 2011 week before November of 2010 (We still have to do this).  So, if you want to go in winter of 2011, you should be able to use your week at Paniolo, so I would book it next to your Kona Coast week. We love Paniolo, it has the best beaches less than 10 minutes away and lots of great country to explore.
Liz


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 12, 2010)

cmh said:


> I was surprised to see that several units in Kauai & HI don't have AC (some with silver crowns); a unit with no AC makes me a little nervous.



Depending on where you are staying it is not always needed.  Sometimes the winds keep the unit cool.  KCR has air conditioning.  It is not free, but it is available.  - But we have also found that if they make a mistake or take too long at check in sometimes the AC is free


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> Depending on where you are staying it is not always needed.  Sometimes the winds keep the unit cool.  KCR has air conditioning.  It is not free, but it is available.  - But we have also found that if they make a mistake or take too long at check in sometimes the AC is free



It also depends on when you go.  We always go to Hawaii during the summer due to our kids' summer vacations.  I will not take a unit without air-conditioning during the summer months.  We've stayed in a couple in Kona and were quite miserable even with ceiling fans.  However, we never needed the a/c at Paniolo Greens (which I think you also pay extra for) due to the wind gentle breezes.


----------



## pastpob (Dec 29, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but I am considering both of these resorts myself for 2011 on an exchange so thanks to everyone for their input, it's very valuable. But curiosity has me on one thing...what is VOG?  Sorry for the ignorant question!


----------



## BevL (Dec 29, 2010)

pastpob said:


> I know this is an older post, but I am considering both of these resorts myself for 2011 on an exchange so thanks to everyone for their input, it's very valuable. But curiosity has me on one thing...what is VOG?  Sorry for the ignorant question!



Volcano smog.  It can be quite difficult to deal with for those with chronic respiratory problems, asthma, etc. 

If you google "Vog Hawaii", you'll get more info on it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 30, 2010)

We're both asthmatic, and been to Kona numerous times, and never have we had difficulties due to the VOG.  Now, we've only been in July, so it might be different at other times, and it of course depends on one's sensitivity.  As far as Kona Coast or Paniolo, our kids didn't like Paniolo, being away from the "action", but DW and I loved it.  Depends on what you're into.  PG is great for golf.

Aloha,

Marty


----------

